# J. COCCEJUS, what did he teach concerning the covenant ?



## Reena Wilms (Mar 30, 2004)

I know that J. COCCEJUS was from the Netherlands. But was his teaching right ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 30, 2004)

He was Witsius' teach and Witsius has the best work on CT. Yes, most of what he taught was quite good. I have read bits and pieces of his works , but the real test is his pupil.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 3, 2004)

Matthew is referring to &quot;The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man&quot; by Herman Witsius. I just ordered the two volume set this morning. It is very helpful to get a first hand breakdown of Covenant Theology. I have to admit, I know very little of CT, but with Matthew McMahon's series and this book by Herman Witsius, I hope to learn a lot.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 3, 2004)

Just as a note - My series is &quot;Witsius Expanded.&quot; I took the good stuff from Witsius, and added more content (not as though he needed more but to make it more helpful to the lsitener.) basically, I wanted a series that is &quot;classic&quot; Reformed theology in this light. There is no better &quot;outline&quot; to follow than Witsius.


----------



## Roldan (Apr 3, 2004)

Where can I order this outline by Witsius?


----------

